# New "Chinese" DTG based on SureColor SC-f7000



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

OK so last time I posted about Chinese product I heard a lot of negative press. A lot of people said anything from China was garbage, which I found kinda ironic - since 90% of USA's consumer products are "Made in China". So last time it was about a large green unit named the *Aladdin Jet*, seen *here*.

This new offering is called the *Polar Jet*, and seems to be based off of the Epson SureColor SC-F7000. Which has the new TFP (TPF?) Print head. The unit looks promissing and has a lot of high quality parts driving the platen. Again, I know this is Chinese, but have a look at the video found *here* and let me know what you think... Judging by the width of the color stroke in the vid, I believe they are printing at 1440x720dpi for that specific image. 

I have a hard time wondering why they would spend so much time on R&D and building units if they were no good. Am looking to step up to something like a Kornit, but only much more affordable. Here are a few pics... All input welcome

Product info *here*. Company name is Focus DTG


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Also, to be fair to the Chinese: I have read several less than positive reviews of the Kornit, which doesn't bode very well for a $75K-$200K monster unit. My FreeJet is made in Korea, not sure how standards differ in business ethics from there to China... I dunno, just a couple thoughts I had.

A few pics of the hardware and Print Head information.. Why would they take such a big risk on using high quality and expensive components, just to make another "flop" product?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I opened a thread as well about this machine, no answer

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t426546.html

But unless I have real end user opinion (generally focus do not have good review)
I will not buy it and put my business at risk.

I chose an other machine.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

And the price is US$27,000.00.

Have a look and follow belquette GENESIS, more serious people !


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Only thing I liked in that video were the racks they put the shirts on.  Are they trying to fool people speeding up the video during printing?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

interesting. it looked to me to be stepping at 720, but what was strange is that they were printing uni-directional which takes twice as long. maybe it's putting down more ink per pass so this keeps the inks from bleeding?

the racks were pretty cool, too.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

23spiderman said:


> interesting. it looked to me to be stepping at 720, but what was strange is that they were printing uni-directional which takes twice as long. maybe it's putting down more ink per pass so this keeps the inks from bleeding?
> 
> the racks were pretty cool, too.


I noticed the Uni directional printing too. They use a rip called Wasatch, not sure of that rip has bi directional capability. I just keep thinking there must be a market for what they are building. Maybe only Asian markets though.(?)

Kinda makes me wanna crack open the Rosetta Stone "Mandarin" edition and learn how to communicate with the biggest manufacturing country on Earth


----------



## aztone (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm looking to get into the DTG PRINTING. I'm looking for a reliable and good DTG machine. I would be traveling Round with it. I'm looking for one that prints on dark garments as well..


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

ghostofmedusa said:


> I noticed the Uni directional printing too. They use a rip called Wasatch, not sure of that rip has bi directional capability. I just keep thinking there must be a market for what they are building. Maybe only Asian markets though.(?)
> 
> Kinda makes me wanna crack open the Rosetta Stone "Mandarin" edition and learn how to communicate with the biggest manufacturing country on Earth


Wasatch is used in a lot of dye sub printers and compatible with the T7000. I think that's why they used it.


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

The main concern would be technical support.

Not sure if the Epson Manufacturer's warranty would cover the modified printer.

What does the company do when the printer has a malfunction or other problem?

Also, would there be a language barrier when getting the tech support?

That would be my main issue. If you are doing any kind of volume, when problems arise with the machine you are losing money. The faster you get it up and running the better. If there is a possibility of being SOL, probably not a solid investment


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Comicsans said:


> The main concern would be technical support.
> 
> Not sure if the Epson Manufacturer's warranty would cover the modified printer.
> 
> ...


Good point. You won't be able to get a head from Epson too since it has a Chinese serial number unless Epson makes an exception


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Comicsans said:


> The main concern would be technical support.
> 
> Not sure if the Epson Manufacturer's warranty would cover the modified printer.
> 
> ...





If an Epson printer gets modified the warranty from Epson itself is voided. Any warranty would then be the responsibility of the seller of the modified printer. The same would hold true on any tech support or printer repair. Epson itself will not offer any repair service or support info for a modified printer. You would have to go to the seller of the printer to get that.

_


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Good point. You won't be able to get a head from Epson too since it has a Chinese serial number unless Epson makes an exception


Hmmm. I wonder how Heat Press Inc handles print head support on the Green Focus DTG then... Since they sell it in the US - It has 4x DX5's and 4xDX7's on that unit lol!

Nexus DTG800TX Direct To Garment Printer


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

It sure looks cool


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

ghostofmedusa said:


> Hmmm. I wonder how Heat Press Inc handles print head support on the Green Focus DTG then... Since they sell it in the US - It has 4x DX5's and 4xDX7's on that unit lol!
> 
> Nexus DTG800TX Direct To Garment Printer


You can always get them on the China market if you like paying 3 times as much lol. Have no clue but better to ask! Good question!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

ghostofmedusa said:


> It sure looks cool


The thing is massive. Would be nice for big boy prints too


----------

